# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة  المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادره صباح اليوم الاربعاء  الموافق 18 / 2 / 2015م

## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الزعيم 

تلاحم جماهيري  في مران المريخ  والمجلس
 يجتمع  لوضع  خارطة طريق اقصاء عزام 
علي جعفر يبعث برسالة اعتزار
 مؤثره واكرم الهادي يطلب بدعمه 
غازريتو الاخطاء في كرة القدم عاديه واتحاد
 الكره ينهي الجدل ويوقع رسميا عقودات البث 
الوالي يعود الي الخرطوم غدا  .. وايمن
 سعيد ينضم للتدريبات  الجماعيه 
عبد الصمد جاهز للرد علي الاستفسارات بشان الفريق 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





الله الله .. الله الله .. الله الله .. عند الشدائد تظهر معادن الرجال .. إذا لم تفعل هذا فليس سيفنا البتار يا محمد سيف .. كلمات تكتب بماء الذهب وتعلق مع المعلقات السبعه .. هذه اللوحه لابد ان يعيها كل محبى المريخ .. فهنئا لك بهذا الحب الجارف للمريخ حب بفهم ودرايه .. الشكرمدرارا سيفنا البتار .. انشرح القلب وتهلل الوجه بهذه العبارات العميقه .. الى العلى .. الى العلى .. الى العلى يا مريخ البطولات

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة  كورة سودانيه 
الصورة من منتدى مريخاب اون لايناستأنف المريخ تحضيراته عقب عودة الفريق من تنزانيا صباح أمس 
بعد أدائه لمباراة الذهاب أمام عزام في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري
 الأبطال والتي خسرها الفريق بهدفين نظيفين وفتح الفريق ملف مباراته
 المهمة أمام مريخ الفاشر يوم الجمعة المقبل في الجولة الخامسة من 
بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأدى الفريق مراناً عصر اليوم على ملعبه
 بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وتحت اشراف المدير الفني غارزيتو ومعاونيه 
وشهد المران مشاركة اللاعبين الذين كانوا خارج قائمة الفريق في
 تنزانيا، وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي للقاء السلاطين غداً الأربعاء 
على ملعبه فيما يختتم تحضيراته يوم الخميس بمران خفيف يضع
 خلاله غارزيتو لمساته النهائية ويختار القائمة التي ستخوض المباراة.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





زباله .. قمامه .. عفن .. وساخه .. هذه القمامه تتقيأ صديدا وقيحا .. 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباحك ورد محمد سيف والنصر للمريخ
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*صباح الخير الأخ محمد. نرجو المزيد مع الشكر .
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


صحيفة الصدي  

مدرب عزام اخشي  تكرار سيناريو
 الخروج بركلات الترجيح امام المريخ 
اجتماع  مهم لمجليس المريخ بمدارس
 الخرطوم العالميه  اليوم 
والعقيد صديق يعتزر عن الحضور  
ايمن سعيد يعود بقوه في مران الاحمر امس 
وعلي جعفر يعتزر للجماهير  عبر الصدي 
التلفزيون القومي يعود لبث الممتاز اليوم
 ويرفع الشاره لبي  ان اسبورت 
العقيد صديق الاجتماع في مكان غير مناسب 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

الله الله .. الله الله .. الله الله .. عند الشدائد تظهر معادن الرجال .. إذا لم تفعل هذا فليس سيفنا البتار يا محمد سيف .. كلمات تكتب بماء الذهب وتعلق مع المعلقات السبعه .. هذه اللوحه لابد ان يعيها كل محبى المريخ .. فهنئا لك بهذا الحب الجارف للمريخ حب بفهم ودرايه .. الشكرمدرارا سيفنا البتار .. انشرح القلب وتهلل الوجه بهذه العبارات العميقه .. الى العلى .. الى العلى .. الى العلى يا مريخ البطولات










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

صباحك ورد محمد سيف والنصر للمريخ









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

صباح الخير الأخ محمد. نرجو المزيد مع الشكر .




شكرا  اخواني في المريخ  شاكرو الابيض  ضميرك  ومحمد حسين   

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


رجل المريخ القوي في تصريحات مهمه 
عبر  كفر ووتر 



أكد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ 
 مجلس ادارة النادي أوقع عقوبة مالية على اللاعب المحترف
 بصفوف فريق كرة القدم مامادو تراوري بسبب تأخره عن
 الانتظام في اعداد فريقه لمباريات الممتاز وعزام التنزاني 
في ذهاب تمهيدي ابطال افريقيا، وقال عبدالصمد في 
تصريحات خاصة لـ "كفر و وتر" : مشاركة تراوري
 في مباراة عزام تخص الجهاز الفني، ومضى: لن نتهاون
 في حقوق المريخ .. مشيرا الى ان المريخ قدم مباراة
 رفيعة المستوى امام عزام التنزاني ولكن سؤ الطالع
 حال دون التسجيل، واضاف لن نذبح علي جعفر او 
الريح علي بسبب خطأ وقال: سنضاعف الجهود
 لحسم التأهل في جولة الاياب، مؤكدا أن الامور 
الادارية تسير على ما يرام ولا يوجد أي نقص
 من اي نوع سواء على مستوى المعينات او
 الاشخاص، وطالب بوقوف جماهير الفريق
 خلف اللاعبين في جولة الاياب والحسم،



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

وقع الاتحاد العام ظهر اليوم عقد بث الدوري الممتاز مع تلفزيون السودان
 سلم بموجبه تلفزيون السودان الاتحاد العام شيكا بمبلغ 3مليار جنيه عبارة 
عن متأخرات فيما سيتم تسليم المقدم هو عبارة عن مليار ونصف عن النصف 
الاول من الموسم خلال اليومين المقبلين فيما سيتم توقيع عقودات خلال
 الساعات القاددمة مع قناة (bein) سبورت وكان قد مثل تلفزيون السودان
 الزبير عثمان احمد فيما مثل الاتحاد العام الدكتور معتصم جعفر و سيقوم
 التلفزيون بنقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز عبر قناة السودان و النيلين وسيتم
 نقل مباريات الدوري اعتبارا من مباراتي المريخ و المريخ الفاشر من 
العاصمة الخرطوم مساء الخميس بملعب المريخ و مباراة الهلال و
 هلال الابيض على ملعب الابيض عصر الخميس 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
الحضري : المريخ فريق كبير قادر على تخطي عزام و التأهل لدور الـــ(32) من الابطال







في تصريحات خص بها (كفر ووتر) اكد كابتن منتخب مصر وحارس النادي الاسماعيلي عصام الحضري لاعب المريخ السابق ان النتيجة التي خرج بها المريخ امام خصمه نادي عزام يونايتد التنزاني في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي للبطولة الافريقية انها تعتبر نتيجة غير مقلقة وتحدث كثيرا في مباريات الذهاب والاياب
وقال الحضري ان المريخ قادر على ان يحدث الفارق امام النادي التنزاني ويتأهل على حسابه بنسبة كبيرة جدا
واضاف ان الفريق التنزاني حديث عهد بالبطولات الافريقية ولن يمثل حجر عثرة امام فريق كبير كالمريخ
وطالب السد العالي زملائه السابقين في المريخ بأن يؤدوا مباراة كبيرة وان يلعبوا بكل جدية حتى يتحقق النصر والتأهل ان شاء الله
واختتم الحضري قوله بأن المريخ فريق كبير سيتجاوز هذه العقبة وسيتقدم في البطولة الافريقية هذا الموسم لما يملكه من لاعبين مميزين وجهاز فني مقتدر مضيفا فقط علي الجمهور ان يؤازر اللاعبين بالصورة المطلوبة في مباراة الاياب الحاسمة

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ثلاث مباريات اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 





اليوم 01:31 AM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تجري اليوم ثلاث جولات ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الممتاز , على ملعب كادوقلي عصرا يلتقي الهلال بفريق الرابطة كوستي فيما يلتقي بشندي الاهلي بالخيالة وعلى ملعب شيخ الاستادات يستضيف الخرطوم مساء اليوم المريخ كوستي ويختتم الاسبوع غدا بمباراتي الهلال امام الهلال الابيض بعروس الرمال و المريخ امام مريخ الفاشر بملعب المريخ بام درمان 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
التحالف المريخي يعلن دعمه للفريق والاجهزة الفنية والمؤازرة الجماهيرية لحسم معركة عزام الافريقية - في بيان مهم اصدره اليوم





أمس 05:52 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /


في بيان مهم اصدره التحالف المريخي اليوم جاء فيه(نخاطبكم اليوم وانتم تتابعون الموقف الحاسم الذي يواجه فريق الكرة في مباراته الهامة مع فريق عزام التنزاني في الملحمة الفاصلة المؤهلة لدور الي 32 يوم 28 الجاري.وهي مرحلة تتطلب تضافر كل ابناء الكيان للعمل يد واحدة من اجل حسم هذه المرحلة لفريق الانجازات المريخ العظيم.وبدورنا في التحالف المريخي نعلن عن حالة الاستنفار القصوي لكل قواعد وقيادات التحالف من اجل الوقوف مع جمهور المريخ في خندق الصمود حتي يتخطي المريخ هذه المرحلة.ويناشد المكتب التنفيذي للتحالف كل جماهير المريخ وروابطه المنتشرة في كل بقاع السودان من اجل التوحد والاستعداد للمعركة الكبري بالوقوف خلف الابطال عبر المساندة الجماهيرية في التمارين ورفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين والاجهزة الفنية والقطاع الرياضي ونذكر جمهورنا الكريم بان المريخ مازال في المنافسة وان المباراة لم تحسم بعد فقد انتهي شوط ولازال هنالك شوط اخر ونذكر الجمهور بملاحمه القوية التي حسمت القطن التشادي والشلف الجزائري وكل المعارك التي اوصلت المريخ لنهائي البطولة في العام 2007,هذا وقد اتخذ المكتب التنفيذي ععد من القرارات التي تصب في خانة المساندة الجماهيرية وتقديم الدعم المادي والمعنوي لحسم هذه المعركة.
عاش المريخ موفو القيم
المكتب التنفيذي للتحالف

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نعم فشل ذريع !


علم الدين هاشم




بهدوء



اليوم 03:13 AM 




نتفق مع الاخ جمال الوالي بان خروج المريخ من الدور التمهيدى لدورى الابطال - لاقدر الله - يمثل فشلا ذريعا لمجلس الادارة وعاملا محبطا للجماهير والاعلام بعد النتيجة السلبية التى انتهت عليها مباراة الذهاب ضد فريق عزام التنزانى الذى ليس له سابق خبرة طويلة فى دورى الابطال ويحسب ضمن الاندية المغمورة فى سماء الكرة الافريقية ولامقارنة بين تاريخه ومسيرة المريخ الطويلة فى البطولات القارية ,, ولكن السؤال كيف العمل على تجنب هذا الفشل الذريع ؟ اعتقد ان من واجب رئيس نادى المريخ وبقية زملائه فى مجلس الادارة الذين من المفترض ان يعودوا الى غرف الاجتماعات اليوم بعد غياب طويل ان يعملوا على تهيئة اللاعبين نفسيا واخراجهم من حالة الاحباط التى تسيطر عليهم بسبب الهزيمة الفنية والنفسية التى تعرض لها الفريق فى تنزانيا وذلك بادخال اللاعبين مباشرة فى معسكر مغلق يسوده الانضباط اولا وثانيا وثالثا وعاشرا حتى موعد المباراة وابعادهم عن الشحن الزائد حتى لايتعرضوا لاى ضغوط يمكن ان تؤثر على ادائهم وتركيزهم داخل الملعب نقول ذلك رغم ان كل التجارب السابقة فى مثل هذه المباريات التى يبحث فيها الفريق عن الفوز النظيف بغلة وافرة من الاهداف كانت الجماهير هى مصدر الضغوط بسبب استعجالها للاعبين والهتاف ضد بعضهم اذا لم يوفق ايا منهم فى تمرير الكرة او حتى التسديد على المرمى الامر الذى كثيرا مايغتال معنويات اللاعبين ويخرجهم من اجواء المباراة وبالتالي يؤثر سلبا على ادائهم ويضعف من مردودهم لاسيما وان لاعبينا المواطنين عموما مصابون بداء النرفزة والعصبية الزائدة بسبب ( هشاشتهم ) وعدم قدرتهم فى تحمل اى ردة فعل غاضبة او ساخطة تصدر ضدهم من المدرجات بل بعضهم لايقوى حتى على كلمة نقد فى الصحف الرياضية !
وجود اللاعبين فى معسكر مغلق امر ضرورى فى هذا التوقيت الذى يسبق مباراة الرد خاصة وان للفريق مباراة ضد مريخ السلاطين يمكن ان تدخل فى اطار الاعداد البدنى والذهنى للاعبين حيث لازالت هناك فرصة امام المريخ عليه ان يتمسك بها ويقاتل من اجلها بدلا من الاستسلام والاحباط الذى يمكن ان يقود مباشرة الى الفشل الذريع الذى يتحدث عنه رئيس النادى !
النيلين وبى ان سبورت
من الواجب ان نحمد للدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام جهوده المستمرة حول معالجة امر بث الدورى الممتاز حتى تكللت بالنجاح وتوقيع العقد مع ادارة التلفزيون التى اوفت بوعدها – كما جاء فى اخبار الامس - فى تسليم الاتحاد العام مبلغ 3 مليارات جنيه عبارة عن متاخرات سابقة ومقدم للعقد الجديد ,, نشكره على هذه الجهود رغم التأخير الذى صاحب عملية ترتيب العقد الجديد والاخطاء المتكررة وعدم الوفاء بحقوق الاندية التى ظلت تشكو لطوب الارض منذ الموسم الماضى فى عدم تسلمها حقوقها المتأخرة من اموال الرعاية والبث التلفزيونى ,, والان بعدما اصبح امر البث واقعا ماثلا بموجب الشراكة الجديدة بين التلفزيون وشبكة قنوات بى ان سبورت فان الغالبية العظمى من جماهير كرة القدم داخل وخارج السودان تامل وتدعو المسؤولين فى تلفزيون الحكومة بضرورة العمل الجاد نحو اعادة قناة النيلين مرة اخرى الى القمر نايلسات بدلا عن عربسات ,, وذلك لما يوفره نايلسات من مشاهدة واسعة لقناة النيلين على عكس عربسات الذى لم يعد مستخدما كما كان فى السابق لمحدودية قنواته الحكومية وشبه الحكومية ,, نتمنى ان يكمل التلفزيون جميله ويستجيب لرغبة الملايين من الرياضيين داخل وخارج السودان من الذين لايملكون بطاقات اشتراك فى قنوات بى ان سبورت .


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نادي عزام يفاجئ الجميع وينفي شكوي المدينة 






فجر سعد كاويمباو الأمين العام لنادي عزام التنزاني مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل في حوار مع صحيفة قوون اليوم أكد فيه أن ناديه لم يتقدم بشكوى أو اعتراض لمراقب المباراة ضد اللاعب بكري المدينة مشيرا إلى أن ما يدور بخصوص اللاعب شأن داخلي يخص المريخ والهلال فقط .وكشف سعد عن مفاوضاتهم التونسي أحمد العابدي ورفضه لعرضهم وأعلن وصول عزام يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الخرطوم.


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المريخ يتدرب والجماهير تساند اللاعبين 










عاد المريخ للتدريبات وادى الفريق الاحمر مرانا عصر اليوم بملعبه في اطار التحضير لمواجهة مريخ الفاشر في الجولة الخامسة من دوري سوداني الممتاز، وركز الجهاز الفني على تدريبات بدنية بالكرة ، اضافة الى تدريبات التسديد، واجرى تقسيمة مصغرة بين اربع مجموعات، وشهد المران حضور جماهيري مقدر هتف للاعبين وساندهم بقوة وطالب بحسم مباراة عزام في اياب تمهيدي ابطال افريقيا ليلة 28 فبراير ، وكان المريخ خسر 0-2 امام الفريق التنزاني يوم الاحد الماضي.

*

----------


## الدسكو

*الخبير الدسكو يضع تشكيلة العبور
و غارزيتو يومن على راي الخبير
جمال
من اليمين
ضفر - سلمون -مالك - مصعب
علاء - امير
اوكرا- راجي - رمضان
تراوري
-----
الشوط التاني
بكري الدقيقه عشره
كوفي الدقيقه عشرين
عنكبه الدقيقه تلاتين
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*جمال أبوعنجة: على غارزيتو إعادة ضفر ومالك لدفاع المريخ




وصف الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة الأخطاء التي ظل يقع فيها دفاع المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة بالمزعجة وقال إنها كلفت الفريق الكثير وخصمت الكثير من رصيده مبيناً أن ثنائية عزام وبحسب اللقطات التي نشرتها مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي كانت تتحدث عن شرود ذهني من دفاع المريخ وعن أخطاء فردية وإهمال للأدوار الرقابية وأضاف: المريخ يخوض مباريات أفريقية قوية ومثل هذه المباريات لا يصلح فيها الا الأقوياء لذلك ما كان لغارزيتو أن يبعد عناصره الصلبة مثل أحمد ضفر ومالك ليعتمد على خيارات ضعيفة وغير قادرة على الصمود في مواجهة الخصوم، ووصف جمال النتيجة التي انتهت عليها جولة الذهاب بالسيئة لكنه عاد وطالب بعدم التشاؤم مشدداً على أهمية التعامل مع جولة الاياب بطريقة منطقية تضمن للفريق الوصول لشباك منافسه مرتين على الأقل مع المحافظة على الشباك نظيفة وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يلعب جمال سالم دوراً كبيراً في ترشح المريخ للمرحلة المقبلة بقدراته المدهشة في التصدي لركلات الترجيح. 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*عادل أبوجريشة يعود لمزاولة مهامه من جديد 



أكد الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ عودته للخرطوم الخميس لمباشرة مهامه بعد فترة توقّف امتدت طويلاً، ورفض عادل الخوض في الأسباب التي دفعته إلى الابتعاد وقال إن فتح هذا الملف لن يفيد المريخ في شئ لأن النتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها الفريق في جولة الذهاب أمام عزام تفرض على كل محبي المريخ التسامي فوق الخلافات الشخصية من أجل المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان وراهن أبوجريشة على قدرة الأحمر في تعويض الخسارة التي تعرض لها أمام عزام والتأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال وأكد عادل أبوجريشة إن الاعتراف بالخطأ والعمل على تجاوزه أفضل من الإصرار عليه والمكابرة وأضاف: علينا أن نعترف بأن رحلة المريخ إلى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام كانت حافلة بالأخطاء التي تسببت بدرجة كبيرة في خسارة المريخ أمام منافسه التنزاني، فالمريخ لم يشتر فندق السلام سارينا بل حجزه للإقامة وطالما وجده بعيداً عن الملعب ما الذي يجبره على الإقامة فيه؟ ثم أنني أعرف تنزانيا جيداً واعلم أنها أكثر عواصم العالم ازدحاماً وأن قطع مسافة 27 كيلو متر تحتاج لقرابة الساعتين وبالتالي فإن قطع المريخ لكل هذه المسافة في عاصمة مزدحمة مثل دار السلام من شأنه أن يرهق اللاعبين لأن الرحلات الولائية للمريخ حتى الحصاحيصا التي يمكن أن يصلها في ساعة ونصف يحرص المريخ على الوصول قبل يوم من المباراة ويتحسّس اللاعبون أرضية الملعب لأن عدم أداء المريخ لمرانه الأساسي أمام عزام على ملعب المباراة كان خطأً قاتلاً وحتى لو توجّه المريخ لملعب المباراة واكتفى اللاعبون بالمشي على الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة ووقف على حقيقة قُرب مدرجاته من أرضية الملعب كان يمكن أن تساعدهم هذه المعلومات في التعامل مع المباراة على نحوٍ أفضل من الذي حدث ومضى أبوجريشة: كذلك علمت أن المريخ فشل في أداء مرانه الختامي على الملعب الملحق بالفندق واضطر لأداء المران في حديقة ملحقة به كانت أرضيتها سيئة لأنها في الأصل غير مخصصة لكرة القدم وبالتالي لم يؤدي المريخ التدريب الذي ينبغي أن يؤديه حسب برنامج المدرب لمواجهة عزام وهذه الأخطاء ينبغي أن نعترف بها بكل بشجاعة وأن نعمل على تفاديها في مقبل المرات لأننا لن نستفيد من هذه الأخطاء إن لم نعترف بها. 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*زووم
أبو عاقلة اماسا
الخسارة في حد ذاتها ليست كارثة..!

في تقديري أن الخسارة أمام عزام التنزاني في حد ذاتها ليست الكارثة، ولا يعقل أن تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد لمجرد أن فريقاً خسر في الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين، خاصة وأن المريخ نفسه سبق أن تجاوز هذا الإمتحان بمجهودات أقل أمام الغزالة التشادي واليوسكاف المدغشقري وأيه أس باماكو المالي.. كلها ملاحم شهدنا فيها بالصلابة لجمهور المريخ قبل إداراته ولاعبيه.. وهذه في نظري لن تكون في يوم من الأيام مشكلة هذا النادي وإنما تظل المشكلة الأولى، وأم المحن في إداراته التي تجاهلت كل المحاذير وسقطت في إمتحانات عديدة كانت نتيجتها النهائية على المستطيل الأخضر.. وحتى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان الذي يشكو منه الناس الآن بعد الهزيمة كتبت من قبل أنه يملك سجلاً في منتصف التسعينات، وأن الفرق بين نسخة عبد الصمد تلك والنسخة الحديثة أن الأول كان متوسط الحال من الناحية المادية، بينما النسخة الحديثة ثرية نوعاً ما، ولكن العيوب الأساسية هي نفسها لم تتغير مع مر الزمان، بمعنى أنها عيوب تحدث الزمن، وتبينت بجلاء في الأداء الإداري العام لمجلس يغط في سبات عميق ولا يصحو إلا من وقع المصائب.
مجلس المريخ الحالي.. إن جاز لنا أن نسميه مجلس إدارة، فإنه لا يملك حتى الرؤية الكافية لإدارة النادي لأيام وأسابيع، ناهيك عن رؤية إستراتيجية متكاملة لصياغة واقع وصيانة مستقبل لموسمين وثلاثة وخطط خمسية وعشرية، مع إصرار غير مألوف على تكرار الأخطاء بصورة كربونية منفرة في كل ما يتعلق بفريق كرة القدم، وبعقلية قلت من قبل أنها تضع المريخ في مقام واحد مع أي نادٍ في إتحاد ولائي من الأطراف المهمشة، حيث لا يتبين الفرق إلا في أرقام الإنفاق وتظل القدرات الإدارية هي نفسها، ولم يكن للأداء الفني أن يكون إستثناءً، لأن نتائج الفريق هي المرآة التي تعكس الحالة الإدارية داخل النادي وليس الصحف والمنابر التي ما فتئت تسبح بحمد الأفراد ولا تتحدث أبداً عن أخطاء نشأت وترعرعت ونمت وربت وأينعت داخل النادي وباتت تهدده بمصائب أكبر من مجرد الخسارة في مباراة واحدة.
قلت في بداية المقال أن الخسارة في حد ذاتها ليست مصيبة في عرف كرة القدم.. ولكن المصيبة التي لا علاج لها أن يكون الشكل الإداري لنادي المريخ بهذا المستوى، وألا يعترف الناس برداءة الأحوال إلا عندما يصعب العلاج، وأن يقابل الرأي النقدي المبكر لمثل هذه الأمور بالردع والقمع الذي قوبلنا به في الوقت الذي كنا نراه مناسباً، وأن يتعمد البعض إثارة الغبار الكثيف للدرجة التي يصعب معها الرؤية، وعندما تقع المصيبة يعودوا ليكتبوا ويتحدثوا بنفس المنطق الذي قمعوه في البداية.. ولكن.. بعد أيه؟
كنت من المعترضين على تسجيل علي جعفر والريح علي منذ البداية، والسبب ليس لأنهما من الأهلي وأن هذا النادي قد إعتاد أن يرفد المريخ بمجموعة من اللاعبين (المقالب) في الآونة الأخيرة، فقد تغير الأهلي نفسه ولم يعد سمحاً إذا باع كما كان في عهد الرئيس المربي شيخ إدريس يوسف، وليس لعداء شخصي بيني وبين هذا الثنائي كذلك، ولا لأي شيء في نفس يعقوب.. ولكن كان رأيي أنهما سيكونان سبباً في خسائر كبيرة للمريخ وفقاً لسجل مشاركاتهما مع أكثر من ثلاث فرق شاهدتهما معها.. إبتداءً من الأحرار والجريف والمهدية والأهلي بالنسبة لعلي جعفر، وود نوباوي والموردة والأهلي بالنسبة للريح علي ونسبة التطور الذي تحقق لهما عبر هذا المشوار.. وعندما كتبت رأيي فيهما كان رأياً مبنياً على مشاهدات عبر أكثر من ثلاثين مباراة لكل منهما ما لم تكن أكثر.. ولكن ما هي ردة الفعل على ما كتبت؟.. وماهي المحصلة النهائية والثمن الذي دفعه المريخ بسبب إدارته التي تشتري أي بضاعة من رصيف النادي الأهلي.. وما هو الثمن الذي دفعته جماهير المريخ المجبرة على الصبر وتشجيع أي لاعب تحمله الصدفة إلى كشوفات الفريق.. وما هو الثمن الذي دفعته الجماهير وهي تلهث وراء الإجابة على السؤال: لماذا يخسر الفريق ويخفق برغم أن رئيسه يجتهد وينفق؟
حواشي
كنت أتمنى أن يكون عمود الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم والذي نشر أمس على أخيرة الصدى في نهاية الموسم الماضي حتى يتزلزل الأرض تحت أقدام مجلس الإدارة النائم ليصحو أو يغادر ليحل محله مجلس إدارة يتحمل مسؤولياته بوعي وضمير..!
كان واضحاً منذ انتخابه أن تشكيلة المجلس تحمل بذرة فناءه بداخله.. ولكن البعض أراد أن ينظر للرئيس ويتناسى بقية المآسي.. فكانت الحقيقة أننا أحرقنا عدداً من الكوادر الشابة في تشكيلة قاتلة وكانت لتكون ذخيرة للمريخ في مقبل السنوات لو أننا حرصنا على وضعهم في تشكيلة تضم من يتعلمون منهم.
مجلس المريخ يضم مجموعة من الشخصيات ذات الصوت العالي.. والمتواضعة في قدراتها.. عملت على الإستحواذ والإنفراد بالقرار ولعب دور الصندوق الأسود.. مع أنها في الأساس كائنات غير رياضية، ولم تكن في يوم من الأيام جزءً من الوسط الرياضي ولا تجيد لغاته المتعددة، ولا تفقه شيئاً في دهاليزه.
بحار من المداد سكبت في عنجهية عبد الصمد.. وخطورة الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مع زملاءه في مجلس الإدارة.. وعشرات المقالات كتبت لتنبه لخطورة التشكيلة التي ضمها القطاع الرياضي المبتدع بوجود أربعة من العناصر التي وصفنا شخصياتها بأنها من نوعية الشخصيات التي تطغى دائماً على ما حولها وتغطي عليها لقوتها.. بغض النظر عن وجه القوة وهل هي إيجابية أم سلبية؟
كتبت تعليقاً وأنا مسؤول منه حتى الآن كان فحواه: أن عادل أبوجريشه بكل عيوبه أفضل من ثلاثة مجتمعين من الأسماء المعلنة وقتها.. وإن كان نائماً..!
في السابق كانت أمور المريخ تسير بشكل معقول.. أسباب النجاح معروفة.. وأسباب الفشل واضحة.. ولا أحد يجاهر بكراهيته للآخر.. ولكن ما يحدث اليوم أن هنالك صراعات ومشاحنات وكراهية وبغضاء.. وأشياء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.. من شأنها أن تقوض دولة عظمى ناهيك عن (المريخ).
ليس صعباً أن يجتاز الفريق مطب عزام ويبلغ الدور الأول من البطولة الأفريقية.. ولكن أساس المشكلة أن مجلس الإدارة بدون رؤية واضحة لإدارة النادي.. وتمخض عن أعماله فريق كرة قدم غير متكامل في بنيانه.. وحتى إذا اجتاز هذا الدور سيكون صعباً عليه المواصلة في البطولة.
لنتذكر أننا ما زلنا في الدور التمهيدي وأن البطولة لم تبدأ بعد..!
قلت أن كرة القدم ليست كيمياء.. ومعرفة مؤشرات النجاح فيها لا تحتاج لمعامل ومعدات.. .. ولكن خبراء (المصالح الذاتية) في المريخ يقولون في كل مرة: المريخ في هذه المرة غير..!

__________________
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحكم قشطة الحبيب محمد سيف و الحبيب حسن زيادة . . . أرموا قدام ورا مؤمن بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

زووم
أبو عاقلة اماسا
الخسارة في حد ذاتها ليست كارثة..!

في تقديري أن الخسارة أمام عزام التنزاني في حد ذاتها ليست الكارثة، ولا يعقل أن تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد لمجرد أن فريقاً خسر في الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين، خاصة وأن المريخ نفسه سبق أن تجاوز هذا الإمتحان بمجهودات أقل أمام الغزالة التشادي واليوسكاف المدغشقري وأيه أس باماكو المالي.. كلها ملاحم شهدنا فيها بالصلابة لجمهور المريخ قبل إداراته ولاعبيه.. وهذه في نظري لن تكون في يوم من الأيام مشكلة هذا النادي وإنما تظل المشكلة الأولى، وأم المحن في إداراته التي تجاهلت كل المحاذير وسقطت في إمتحانات عديدة كانت نتيجتها النهائية على المستطيل الأخضر.. وحتى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان الذي يشكو منه الناس الآن بعد الهزيمة كتبت من قبل أنه يملك سجلاً في منتصف التسعينات، وأن الفرق بين نسخة عبد الصمد تلك والنسخة الحديثة أن الأول كان متوسط الحال من الناحية المادية، بينما النسخة الحديثة ثرية نوعاً ما، ولكن العيوب الأساسية هي نفسها لم تتغير مع مر الزمان، بمعنى أنها عيوب تحدث الزمن، وتبينت بجلاء في الأداء الإداري العام لمجلس يغط في سبات عميق ولا يصحو إلا من وقع المصائب.
مجلس المريخ الحالي.. إن جاز لنا أن نسميه مجلس إدارة، فإنه لا يملك حتى الرؤية الكافية لإدارة النادي لأيام وأسابيع، ناهيك عن رؤية إستراتيجية متكاملة لصياغة واقع وصيانة مستقبل لموسمين وثلاثة وخطط خمسية وعشرية، مع إصرار غير مألوف على تكرار الأخطاء بصورة كربونية منفرة في كل ما يتعلق بفريق كرة القدم، وبعقلية قلت من قبل أنها تضع المريخ في مقام واحد مع أي نادٍ في إتحاد ولائي من الأطراف المهمشة، حيث لا يتبين الفرق إلا في أرقام الإنفاق وتظل القدرات الإدارية هي نفسها، ولم يكن للأداء الفني أن يكون إستثناءً، لأن نتائج الفريق هي المرآة التي تعكس الحالة الإدارية داخل النادي وليس الصحف والمنابر التي ما فتئت تسبح بحمد الأفراد ولا تتحدث أبداً عن أخطاء نشأت وترعرعت ونمت وربت وأينعت داخل النادي وباتت تهدده بمصائب أكبر من مجرد الخسارة في مباراة واحدة.
قلت في بداية المقال أن الخسارة في حد ذاتها ليست مصيبة في عرف كرة القدم.. ولكن المصيبة التي لا علاج لها أن يكون الشكل الإداري لنادي المريخ بهذا المستوى، وألا يعترف الناس برداءة الأحوال إلا عندما يصعب العلاج، وأن يقابل الرأي النقدي المبكر لمثل هذه الأمور بالردع والقمع الذي قوبلنا به في الوقت الذي كنا نراه مناسباً، وأن يتعمد البعض إثارة الغبار الكثيف للدرجة التي يصعب معها الرؤية، وعندما تقع المصيبة يعودوا ليكتبوا ويتحدثوا بنفس المنطق الذي قمعوه في البداية.. ولكن.. بعد أيه؟
كنت من المعترضين على تسجيل علي جعفر والريح علي منذ البداية، والسبب ليس لأنهما من الأهلي وأن هذا النادي قد إعتاد أن يرفد المريخ بمجموعة من اللاعبين (المقالب) في الآونة الأخيرة، فقد تغير الأهلي نفسه ولم يعد سمحاً إذا باع كما كان في عهد الرئيس المربي شيخ إدريس يوسف، وليس لعداء شخصي بيني وبين هذا الثنائي كذلك، ولا لأي شيء في نفس يعقوب.. ولكن كان رأيي أنهما سيكونان سبباً في خسائر كبيرة للمريخ وفقاً لسجل مشاركاتهما مع أكثر من ثلاث فرق شاهدتهما معها.. إبتداءً من الأحرار والجريف والمهدية والأهلي بالنسبة لعلي جعفر، وود نوباوي والموردة والأهلي بالنسبة للريح علي ونسبة التطور الذي تحقق لهما عبر هذا المشوار.. وعندما كتبت رأيي فيهما كان رأياً مبنياً على مشاهدات عبر أكثر من ثلاثين مباراة لكل منهما ما لم تكن أكثر.. ولكن ما هي ردة الفعل على ما كتبت؟.. وماهي المحصلة النهائية والثمن الذي دفعه المريخ بسبب إدارته التي تشتري أي بضاعة من رصيف النادي الأهلي.. وما هو الثمن الذي دفعته جماهير المريخ المجبرة على الصبر وتشجيع أي لاعب تحمله الصدفة إلى كشوفات الفريق.. وما هو الثمن الذي دفعته الجماهير وهي تلهث وراء الإجابة على السؤال: لماذا يخسر الفريق ويخفق برغم أن رئيسه يجتهد وينفق؟
حواشي
كنت أتمنى أن يكون عمود الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم والذي نشر أمس على أخيرة الصدى في نهاية الموسم الماضي حتى يتزلزل الأرض تحت أقدام مجلس الإدارة النائم ليصحو أو يغادر ليحل محله مجلس إدارة يتحمل مسؤولياته بوعي وضمير..!
كان واضحاً منذ انتخابه أن تشكيلة المجلس تحمل بذرة فناءه بداخله.. ولكن البعض أراد أن ينظر للرئيس ويتناسى بقية المآسي.. فكانت الحقيقة أننا أحرقنا عدداً من الكوادر الشابة في تشكيلة قاتلة وكانت لتكون ذخيرة للمريخ في مقبل السنوات لو أننا حرصنا على وضعهم في تشكيلة تضم من يتعلمون منهم.
مجلس المريخ يضم مجموعة من الشخصيات ذات الصوت العالي.. والمتواضعة في قدراتها.. عملت على الإستحواذ والإنفراد بالقرار ولعب دور الصندوق الأسود.. مع أنها في الأساس كائنات غير رياضية، ولم تكن في يوم من الأيام جزءً من الوسط الرياضي ولا تجيد لغاته المتعددة، ولا تفقه شيئاً في دهاليزه.
بحار من المداد سكبت في عنجهية عبد الصمد.. وخطورة الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مع زملاءه في مجلس الإدارة.. وعشرات المقالات كتبت لتنبه لخطورة التشكيلة التي ضمها القطاع الرياضي المبتدع بوجود أربعة من العناصر التي وصفنا شخصياتها بأنها من نوعية الشخصيات التي تطغى دائماً على ما حولها وتغطي عليها لقوتها.. بغض النظر عن وجه القوة وهل هي إيجابية أم سلبية؟
كتبت تعليقاً وأنا مسؤول منه حتى الآن كان فحواه: أن عادل أبوجريشه بكل عيوبه أفضل من ثلاثة مجتمعين من الأسماء المعلنة وقتها.. وإن كان نائماً..!
في السابق كانت أمور المريخ تسير بشكل معقول.. أسباب النجاح معروفة.. وأسباب الفشل واضحة.. ولا أحد يجاهر بكراهيته للآخر.. ولكن ما يحدث اليوم أن هنالك صراعات ومشاحنات وكراهية وبغضاء.. وأشياء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.. من شأنها أن تقوض دولة عظمى ناهيك عن (المريخ).
ليس صعباً أن يجتاز الفريق مطب عزام ويبلغ الدور الأول من البطولة الأفريقية.. ولكن أساس المشكلة أن مجلس الإدارة بدون رؤية واضحة لإدارة النادي.. وتمخض عن أعماله فريق كرة قدم غير متكامل في بنيانه.. وحتى إذا اجتاز هذا الدور سيكون صعباً عليه المواصلة في البطولة.
لنتذكر أننا ما زلنا في الدور التمهيدي وأن البطولة لم تبدأ بعد..!
قلت أن كرة القدم ليست كيمياء.. ومعرفة مؤشرات النجاح فيها لا تحتاج لمعامل ومعدات.. .. ولكن خبراء (المصالح الذاتية) في المريخ يقولون في كل مرة: المريخ في هذه المرة غير..!

__________________






خلاص ما صدقتوا . . . كان تصبروا لما بعد مباراة الإياب لتطلقوا لأقلامكم العنان و تصفوا و تنعتوا كما تودون . . . أتمنى أن يلقمكم المريخ حجراً بل صخرة لتتواروا من جديد في انتظار كبوة أخري - لا قدر الله - لبث سمومكم
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

خلاص ما صدقتوا . . . كان تصبروا لما بعد مباراة الإياب لتطلقوا لأقلامكم العنان و تصفوا و تنعتوا كما تودون . . . أتمنى أن يلقمكم المريخ حجراً بل صخرة لتتواروا من جديد في انتظار كبوة أخري - لا قدر الله - لبث سمومكم



مرورك اسعدني
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين محمد سيف والفنان حسن زيادة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

عادل أبوجريشة يعود لمزاولة مهامه من جديد 



أكد الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ عودته للخرطوم الخميس لمباشرة مهامه بعد فترة توقّف امتدت طويلاً، ورفض عادل الخوض في الأسباب التي دفعته إلى الابتعاد وقال إن فتح هذا الملف لن يفيد المريخ في شئ لأن النتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها الفريق في جولة الذهاب أمام عزام تفرض على كل محبي المريخ التسامي فوق الخلافات الشخصية من أجل المصلحة العليا للمريخ الكيان وراهن أبوجريشة على قدرة الأحمر في تعويض الخسارة التي تعرض لها أمام عزام والتأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة من دوري الأبطال وأكد عادل أبوجريشة إن الاعتراف بالخطأ والعمل على تجاوزه أفضل من الإصرار عليه والمكابرة وأضاف: علينا أن نعترف بأن رحلة المريخ إلى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام كانت حافلة بالأخطاء التي تسببت بدرجة كبيرة في خسارة المريخ أمام منافسه التنزاني، فالمريخ لم يشتر فندق السلام سارينا بل حجزه للإقامة وطالما وجده بعيداً عن الملعب ما الذي يجبره على الإقامة فيه؟ ثم أنني أعرف تنزانيا جيداً واعلم أنها أكثر عواصم العالم ازدحاماً وأن قطع مسافة 27 كيلو متر تحتاج لقرابة الساعتين وبالتالي فإن قطع المريخ لكل هذه المسافة في عاصمة مزدحمة مثل دار السلام من شأنه أن يرهق اللاعبين لأن الرحلات الولائية للمريخ حتى الحصاحيصا التي يمكن أن يصلها في ساعة ونصف يحرص المريخ على الوصول قبل يوم من المباراة ويتحسّس اللاعبون أرضية الملعب لأن عدم أداء المريخ لمرانه الأساسي أمام عزام على ملعب المباراة كان خطأً قاتلاً وحتى لو توجّه المريخ لملعب المباراة واكتفى اللاعبون بالمشي على الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة ووقف على حقيقة قُرب مدرجاته من أرضية الملعب كان يمكن أن تساعدهم هذه المعلومات في التعامل مع المباراة على نحوٍ أفضل من الذي حدث ومضى أبوجريشة: كذلك علمت أن المريخ فشل في أداء مرانه الختامي على الملعب الملحق بالفندق واضطر لأداء المران في حديقة ملحقة به كانت أرضيتها سيئة لأنها في الأصل غير مخصصة لكرة القدم وبالتالي لم يؤدي المريخ التدريب الذي ينبغي أن يؤديه حسب برنامج المدرب لمواجهة عزام وهذه الأخطاء ينبغي أن نعترف بها بكل بشجاعة وأن نعمل على تفاديها في مقبل المرات لأننا لن نستفيد من هذه الأخطاء إن لم نعترف بها. 




ردة الافعال ونصب المشانق  واستغلال الهزيمه
 اسواء استغلال   لك الله  يامريخ 
وكل من هرب وترك المريخ  في هذا الوقت
 العصيب  واحتمي باثيوبيا ايضا يتحمل المسؤوليه  
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديكم العافية الحبيبان الرائعان محمد سيف وحسن زيادة
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلمو شباب على المرور 
وبالتوفيق مريخ الزمان
*

----------


## كدكول

*​مشكور ياغالي
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ || ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
 ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻨﺎ
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ
 * ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ
 * ﻓﻠﺴﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﺗﺪﻣﻲ ﻛﻠﻮﻣﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻦ ﻧﻬﺮﺏ ﺍﻭ ﻧﺘﻬﺮﺏ
 * ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﺴﻼﻡ ﻫﻮ ﻫﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ
 * ﻫﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻃﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ
 * ﻫﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﻣﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻮﻫﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻲ
 * ﻓﻤﻌﺎﺭﻙ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻩ ﻳﻜﺴﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺃﻫﺎ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍ
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺼﺮ
 * ﻻ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺴﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼ
 * ﻭﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﻳﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼ
 * ﻟﻴﺰﻋﺰﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺳﻜﻢ
 * ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﻳﻌﻲ
 * ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻫﻮ ﺯﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﻄﻮﻝ
 * ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ
 * ﺑﺎﺿﻌﺎﻓﻪ ﻭﺍﺿﻌﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ
 * ﻧﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﺳﻠﺤﺘﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻧﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﻪ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺯﺋﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﺗﺮﺗﺠﻒ ﻟﻪ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
 * ﻭﻳﻔﻘﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ
 *ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻜﻴﻤﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻳﺤﻔﺰﻫﻢ ﻟﻠﻌﻄﺎﺀ
 *ﻟﺬﺍ
 * ﻻﺑﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺴﻦ ﺣﻨﺎﺟﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 * ﻻﺷﺊ ﻳﺸﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﺍﻻ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻧﺸﺠﻊ
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻧﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﺗﻬﺘﺰ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺀ
 * ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻭﺍﻋﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻞ
 * ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺑﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺴﻤﻴﺎﺗﻬﺎ
 * ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﻮﺣﺪ
 * ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺴﻖ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ
 * ﻛﻲ ﺗﺘﺴﻖ ﻧﻐﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ
 * ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻬﺎ
 * ﻭﺗﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ
 * ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻣﻠﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﺭﺿﻨﺎ ﻭﻋﺮﺿﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺍﺭﺿﻨﺎ ﻭﻋﺮﺿﻨﺎ ﻳﺮﺧﺺ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻬﻤﺎ
 * ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻀﻊ ﺑﺼﻤﺘﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺘﻨﺎ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻣﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺠﻠﺴﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ
 * ﻻﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻻ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻻ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ
 * ﻓﻤﻦ ﺗﺴﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﻟﺸﺊ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ
 * ﻻﻳﺸﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻤﺎﺋﻪ ﻟﻨﺎ
 * ﺑﻞ ﻳﺤﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ
 * ﻭﻻ ﻧﺮﻳﺪﻩ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ
 * ﻻ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻼ
 * ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻴﺎﻥ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﺷﺨﺎﺹ
 * ﻭﻧﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺨﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺍﺧﻠﻪ
 * ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻠﻮﻥ ﺑﻤﻊ ﻭﺿﺪ
 * ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍ ﻣﻨﺎ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
 * ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺍﻗﻮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰﻳﻤﺘﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺮﺍﺭﻧﺎ
 * ﻭﻻﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﻧﺎ
 * ﻭﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻤﻮﺣﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻻ ﺍﻗﻮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻛﺴﺮ ﺷﻮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ
 * ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ
 * ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ
 * ﻭﻳﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ
 * ﻭﻣﺎ ﺗﻔﺮﺩﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻟﻦ ﻧﻠﻄﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻭﺩ
 * ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﻜﻨﺪﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﺍﺏ
 * ﻟﻦ ﻧﺘﺒﺸﺘﻦ
 * ﺳﻨﺘﺸﻔﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﺄﻫﻞ
 * ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﺳﻨﺮﻗﺺ ﺭﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮ
 * ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺿﺤﻚ
 *ﻏﺎﻕ ﻏﺎﻕ ﻏﺎﻕ
 * ﺳﻨﺮﻗﺼﻬﺎ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻ ﺑﺘﺄﻫﻠﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺴﻤﺢ ﻟﻠﺬﻳﻦ ﺿﺤﻜﻮﺍ ﻏﺎﻕ
 * ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﺼﻪ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ
 * ﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻻ ﻳﻀﺎﻫﻴﻨﺎ
 *ﻭﻟﺬﺍ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﺼﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻧﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﺷﻮﻃﺎ ﺍﻭﻝ
 * ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺳﻨﻜﺴﺐ ﺷﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺫﺍ
 * ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺸﺎﻭﺭ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺱ
 *ﺳﻨﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻬﻢ
 *ﻭﺳﻨﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 * ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻧﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻮﺍﺟﺒﻨﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻼ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻟﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺎ
 * ﻻﻣﺘﻸﺕ ﺍﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ
 * ﻓﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻭﺭﺑﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻄﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻛﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺒﻞ
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻠﻬﻢ ﺷﻔﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻳﻢ
 * ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺳﻮﺑﺎ ﻭﺑﺘﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﻪ ﻭﺃﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺪ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﻭﺍﻡ ﺩﻗﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﻠﻪ ﺭﻓﺎﻋﻪ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﻠﻪ ﺍﺑﺸﺮ ﻭﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻭﺩ ﺭﺍﻭﻩ ﻭﻭﺩ ﻋﺸﻴﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺸﺎﻗﺮﻩ ﻋﻦ
 ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﺑﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ ﺟﻠﻔﻪ ﻭﺍﻡ ﺷﺎﻧﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻓﻪ ﻭﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻧﻪ ﺑﻲ
 ﺗﻤﺒﻮﻟﻬﺎ
 * ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻭﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺘﻜﺎﺏ ﻭﺑﻘﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻭﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﻮﺭ
 ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﺎﺷﻲ
 * ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ ﺗﻨﻘﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻭﺳﻠﻲ ﻛﻮﺭﺗﻲ ﺍﻡ ﺑﻜﻮﻝ ﺣﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﺗﻲ
 ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ ﻛﺘﻲ ﻗﻨﺘﻲ
 * ﻭﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ
 * ﻛﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﻞ ﻭﻣﻘﺎﺷﻲ ﺟﻼﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﻓﺎﺏ
 * ﺍﻟﺪﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﺩ ﻧﻤﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻟﺪ ﺩﻧﻘﻼ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ ﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻧﻤﺮﺓ ﻧﻤﺮﺓ
 ﻭﺣﻠﻔﺎ ﺩﻏﻴﻢ
 * ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﻛﺴﻼ ﺍﺭﻭﻣﺎ ﺩﺭﺩﻳﺐ ﺳﻨﻜﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﺍﻛﻦ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﺑﻬﻴﺎ
 ﻭﻧﺎﺱ ﻃﻮﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
 * ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺪ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻭﻛﺘﻢ ﻭﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ
 ﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ ﻗﻠﺐ ﻭﺍﺑﻮ ﺯﺑﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﻟﻪ ﻭﺑﺎﺑﻨﻮﺳﻪ ﻭﻟﻘﺎﻭﻩ
 * ﺩﻳﻞ ﻟﻮ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﺟﺎﻧﺎ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺯﻭﻝ
 *ﻣﻮﺵ ﻧﻤﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ
 * ﺑﻞ ﻧﻤﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﺮﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ
 * ﺍﻟﻢ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻟﻜﻢ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ !
 * ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻫﻮ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺮ ﻟﻠﻌﺒﻮﺭ !
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ ﻣﺎﺑﺨﻴﺐ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 *ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﻪ ﺍﻭﻗﻌﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻨﻈﻢ ﻭﻣﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻭﻗﻮﻱ
 * ﻭﻟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﻪ ﺗﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ
 * ﻓﻠﻢ ﺗﺠﻠﺐ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﻮﻧﻴﻪ
 * ﻓﺮﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺎﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﻋﻘﺮﺏ
 * ﺯﻧﺰﺑﺎﺭ ﻭﻭﻟﺪ ﻃﺎﻳﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺑﻠﻮﻣﺎﺳﻲ ﻭﻣﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﻭﻗﺪ
 * ﺣﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺛﻴﻮﺑﻴﺎ ﻧﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﺟﻮﺭﺝ
 * ﻭﻻ ﻧﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻦ ﺍﻻﺛﻴﻮﺑﻲ
 *ﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﺒﻪ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺧﻠﻘﻜﻢ ﺷﻔﺘﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺴﻌﻴﻦ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻭﻻ ﻫﺠﻤﻪ ؟؟؟؟
 * ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻪ
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻨﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻆ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ
 * ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
 * ﺍﻫﺎ
 * ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
 * ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 *ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺐ ﺑﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻪ
 * ﺑﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻤﻬﺎ ﺗﺴﺘﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﺍﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﻢ ﺑﻲ ﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻴﻦ
 * ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻮﻧﺴﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﺯﻣﺘﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 *ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻨﺒﺮﻭ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺳﻌﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﻢ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻣﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺧﻤﺴﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﻞ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 *ﻳﻠﻘﺎﻧﺎ ﺳﺎﻛﻨﻮ ﺑﺪﻝ ﻳﺤﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺷﻴﻦ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻧﺤﻨﺴﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﺍﻭ ﻣﺎﻳﻮﺩﻳﻨﺎ
 * ﻣﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﺏ ﻣﻨﻜﻢ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 *ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻧﺴﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﻌﻀﻴﻨﺎ
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﻀﺎﻋﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺮ ﻟﻮ ﺍﺣﺘﺠﻨﺎ ﻟﻲ ﺗﺴﺎﻟﻴﻬﻮ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺳﻠﻚ
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳــﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴـــﻮﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﻨـــﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟــﻨـــﺎﻗــﻠـــﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌـﻠﻘـﻴــﻦ
 ﻭ ﻧﺘــﺎﺋــﺞ ﻣﺒــﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــﺲ
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄـﺎﻝ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑـﺎ 2014/2015 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـــ 16 :
 > ﺷﺎﻟﻜﺔ 04 × ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 1 HD ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 22:45 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺳﻴﻒ .
 > ﺑﺎﺯﻝ × ﺑﻮﺭﺗﻮ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 22:45 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ .
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 > ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ × ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ 1 ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 16:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 > ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﺭﺗﻲ × ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳﻰ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ 2 ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 16:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 > ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ × ﺷﺒﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺮﻭﺍﻥ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺣﻨﺒﻌﻞ ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 16:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟــ 5 :
 > ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ × ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ :
 16:30 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 > ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ × ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 20:00
 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 > ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ × ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 20:00
 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ .
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19 :
 > ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ × ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻱ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN
 SPORTS HD ، ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 21:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﻓﻴﺼﻞ
 ﺷﻌﺒﺎﻥ .
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ) ﺧﻠﻴﺠﻲ 30 ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ( :
 > ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻥ - ﻗﻄﺮ × ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﻖ - ﻋﻤﺎﻥ ، ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺩﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 4 ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ : 18:00 ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺔ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﺑﻼﻝ ﻋﻼﻡ .
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 √ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄـﺎﻝ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑـﺎ 2014/2015 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـــ 16 :
 > ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ 1 × 1 ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ
 > ﺷﺎﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻧﻴﺘﺴﻚ 0 × 0 ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ 2015 ) ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻴﺔ 3 ( :
 >ﺳﻨﺘﺮﻝ ﻛﻮﺳﺖ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﻨﺮﺯ - ﺃﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ 1 × 3 ﻛﻮﺍﻧﺰﺯﻫﻮ ﺁﺭ ﺃﻑ - ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ
 > ﺑﻜﻴﻦ ﻏﻮﺍﻥ - ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ 3 × 0 ﺑﺎﻧﻜﻮﻙ ﻏﻼﺱ - ﺗﺎﻳﻼﻧﺪ
 > ﻛﺎﺷﻴﻮﺍ ﺭﻳﺴﻮﻝ - ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ 3 × 2 ﺗﺸﻮﻧﺒﻮﺭﻱ - ﺗﺎﻳﻼﻧﺪ
 > ﺇﻑ ﺳﻲ ﺳﻴﺌﻮﻝ - ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ 7 × 0 ﻫﺎﻧﻮﻱ ﺗﻲ ﺗﻲ - ﻓﻴﺘﻨﺎﻡ
 > ﺑﻮﻧﻴﻮﺩﻛﻮﺭ - ﺃﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ 2 × 1 ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ - ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 > ﻧﻔﺖ ﻃﻬﺮﺍﻥ - ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ 1 × 0 ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ - ﻗﻄﺮ
 > ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ - ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ 3 × 3 ﺍﻟﺴﺪ - ﻗﻄﺮ ) ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻻﺻﻠﻲ + ﺍﻻﺷﻮﺍﻁ
 ﺍﻻﺿﺎﻓﻴﺔ (
 ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ) 4 - 5 ( ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻠﻪ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
 > ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ - ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ 2 × 1 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺳﻴﺔ - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ) ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻻﺿﺎﻓﻲ
 (
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻱ :
 > ﻣﺎﺯﻳﺎ - ﺟﺰﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﺪﻳﻒ 1 × 0 ﻛﻴﺮﻳﺲ - ﺍﻟﻔﻠﺒﻴﻦ
 > ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺯﻏﺮﺗﺎ - ﻟﺒﻨﺎﻥ 3 × 0 ﺧﺎﻳﺮ ﻓﺎﻫﺪﺍﺕ - ﻃﺎﺟﻴﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ
 > ﻓﻨﺠﺎﺀ - ﻋﻤﺎﻥ 2 × 3 ﺃﻫﻞ - ﺗﺮﻛﻤﻨﺴﺘﺎﻥ
 > ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ - ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ 0 × 0 ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺱ - ﻓﻠﺴﻄﻴﻦ
 ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ) 5 - 4 (
 > ﺍﻟﺤﺪ - ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ 2 × 1 ﺍﻟﺼﻘﺮ - ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟــ 5 :
 > ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ 0 × 0 ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
 > ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ 1 × 0 ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15 :
 > ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺑﺔ 1 × 0 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19 :
 > ﻧﻬﻀﺔ ﺑﺮﻛﺎﻥ 0 × 0 ﺃﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﻚ ﺧﺮﻳﺒﻜﺔ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ................................
 :: ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ) ﺧﻠﻴﺠﻲ 30 ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ( :
 > ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺮﺍﺀ - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ 1 × 2 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻠﻲ - ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ
 > ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺐ - ﻋﻤﺎﻥ 1 × 3 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ - ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخوين محمد سيف وزيادة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ (ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ 2

 ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺁﻟﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ٢٠
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺸﺮﻓﻪ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
 ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﺳﻢ ( ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ٢ ) ﻭﺳﺘﺒﺚ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﻋﺮﺑﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺑﺚ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﻑ
 ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺑﺪﻗﺔ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻫﻴﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻬﺞ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ
 ( ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻭﻋﺰﺍ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻟﺘﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ
*

----------


## ابو تولا

*مشكووووووووووووورين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع محمد سيف وحسن زيادة على الابداعاتت

*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴــــﺓ ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ :
 _____________________________________________
 _____________
 • ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﺆﺟﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺳﺘﺎﻣﻔﻮﺭﺩ ﺑﺮﻳﺪﺝ
 • ﺻﻼﺑﺔ ﺷﺎﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
 • ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺗﻠﻘﻲ ﻃﻌﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻲ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰًﺍ ﻟﺴﻮﺍﻧﺰﻱ
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﻫﻨﺘﻴﻼﺭ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 • ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻫﺘﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻋﺪﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﺿﺪ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ
 • ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﺠﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺇﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺇﻧﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ
 • ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﺒﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 • ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎﺗﻴﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺷﺎﻟﻜﺔ : ﻟﻜﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺿﻌﻒ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ
 • ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺭﺣﻴﻢ ﺳﺘﺮﻟﻴﻨﺞ
 • ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﻔﺘﺢ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 • ﺃﺑﻴﺪﺍﻝ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻤﺒﻴﺎﻛﻮﺱ
 • ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻳﻘﻄﻊ ﺇﺟﺎﺯﺗﻪ ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺘﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ
 • ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﻴﺮﻧﻠﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻼﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﺳﻴﺪﺍﺩ
 • ﻧﺎﺑﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﻀﻢ ﺑﺎﻭﻟﻮ ﺩﻳﺒﺎﻻ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﺮﻣﻮ
 • ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺿﻢ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﺯﻭﺭ
 • ﻓﺎﺭﺍﻥ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺎﻣﺒﻴﻮﻧﺰ ﺗﺤﺪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻲ ﻳﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
 • ﻛﺎﻓﺎﻧﻲ : ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻫﻢ ﻣﻊ ﻟﻮﻳﺲ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ
 • ﻛﺎﺳﻴﺎﺱ ﻳﺤﺬﺭ : ﺷﺎﻟﻜﺔ ﺳﻴﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 • ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ : ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺳﻴﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
 • ﻭﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻫﻨﺎﺕ .. ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺳﺎﺣﻘﺔ ﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ
 • ﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺟﻮﺍﻳﺎﻧﻲ ﺩﻱ ﻛﺎﺳﺘﺮﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻪ ﻟﺤﺎﺩﺙ ﻣﺮﻭﺭﻱ
 ﻓﻴﻼﻳﻨﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺤﺴﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺟﺎﻝ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺮﻳﺴﺘﻮﻥ
 • ﻛﻮﺍﻧﺰﺯﻫﻮ ﻭﺑﻜﻴﻦ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻼ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺑﻮﻧﻴﻮﺩﻛﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺑﺔ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ
 • ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻨﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻲ ﻭﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻱ
 • ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻱ
 • ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ
 • ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻠﻴﺠﻲ 30 ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 • ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ : ﻟﻢ ﻧﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺳﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﺮ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
 • ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺛﻠﺠﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮﺓ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺑﺘﺠﻤﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 


• تلاحم جماهيري فى مران المريخ والمجلس يجتمع لوضع خارطة طريق اقصاء عزام
• على جعفر يبعث برسالة اعتزار مؤثرة
• اكرم الهادي يطالب بدعمه
• غارزيتو : الاخطاء فى كرة القدم عادية
• اتحاد الكره ينهي الجدل ويوقع رسمياً عقودات البث
• الوالى يعود الى الخرطوم غداً
• ايمن سعيد ينضم للتدريبات الجماعية
• عبدالصمد : جاهز للاجابة على الاستفسارات بشأن الفريق



عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


• مدرب عزام التنزاني : اخشى تكرار سيناريو الخروج بركلات الترجيح امام المريخ
• اجتماع مهم لمجلس المريخ بمدارس الخرطوم العالمية اليوم
• العقيد صديق يعتزر عن الحضور
• ايمن سعيد يعود بقوة فى مران الاحمر امس
• على جعفر يعتزر للجماهير عبر ( الصدى )
• التلفزيون القومي يعود لبث الممتاز اليوم ويرفع الشارة لبي ان سبورت
• العقيد صديق : الاجتماع فى مكان غير مناسب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• اختتم تدريباته امس ومصطفى النقر استلم مهامه رسمياً
• كتيية الهلال تنهي الاعمال استعداداً لعروس الرمال
• الصحافه الزنزباريه تصعب من مهمة "كي ام كي ام" في معقله وتصف الازرق بالفريق الشرس
• لجنة الإستئنافات: إخترنا التحكيميه في اموال المدينه وما زلنا في انتظار الهلال
• الامين العام لنادي عزام التنزاني يفجر المفاجأت في حوار مع (قوون) : لم نشتكي في المدينه وقضيته شأن داخلي لا يعنينا
• بسبب مدارس عبد الصمد النيران تشتعل في المريخ
• معتصم جعفر : 70% من أموال البث ستذهب لأندية الممتاز
• وزير الإعلام سعيد بإنفراج أزمة البث ويؤكد تزليل كافة المعوقات

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الاقمار يرفعون راية التحدي لضرب هلال التبلدي
• ثنائيه نيمار والجلاد تشعل المدرجات .. اتير يطيح بسيمبو من التشكيله .. وبشه يتألق
• مدرب عزام لصحيفة ميديا التنزانيه: سأهزم المريخ في الخرطوم .. وسيتيزن الزنزبارريه تؤكد صعوبة مهمة كي ام كي
• النار ولعت في المريخ : الجنرال يعتذر عن حضور الاجتماع بسبب عبد الصمد
• الامل يهزم الفرسان .. تعادل النسور وسيد الاتيام .. واليوم ثلاثة مواجهات ساخنه .. وانتهاء ازمة البث
• سيد محمد صالح: من العار ان يخرج المريخ مرتين علي التوالي من التمهيدي
• الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة: عدم أداء المريخ لمرانه الرئيسي بملعب المباراة خطأ قاتل

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الوصيف علي اعتاب الخروج الافريقي فنياً وادارياً بسببه :
• المدينه يبدد الاحلام .. وكاف يتسلم شكوى عزام
• روح معنويه عاليه للاقمار في مران الامس والازرق يضع اللمسات النهائيه بالاكاديميه
• رموز واقطاب وجماهير الهلال يشيدون بالكاردينال .. والابيض تتزين لاستقبال الابطال
• الفهود تغتال الفرسان .. البرتقالي وسيد الاتيام يتعادلان .. انفراج ازمة بث الممتاز
• الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لهلال الأبيض امس .. وباتريك يطالب بالفوز
• لاعبا الهلال "اطهر ووليد" يدعمان معسكر الأولمبي السوداني
• المكتب التنفيذي بنادي الهلال يكمل اجراءات السفر لعروس الرمال

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• بسبب مماطلة الاتحاد العام وعرقلته بسابقة "الجلسه المشتركه" : كاس تؤجل قضيه المدينه حتى يونيو
• النقر لـ "الجوهره": خبراتي في خدمه البلجيكي والهلال .. ونستهدف لقب الابطال
• الخطوط القطريه ترفض رعاية المريخ .. وسكرتير عزام: مستعدون لأساليب الاحمر خارج الملعب
• الهلال يختتم اعداده لهلال الابيض اليوم بالاكاديمية ويعسكر بكورنثيا
• المنتخب الاولمبي يستنجد بأطهر ونيمار .. وإنتهاء ازمة البث رسمياً
• رئيس الاتحاد : عقدنا مع التلفزيون لعامين بواقع 3 مليار للموسم
• النسور وأهلي مدني يتعادلان .. والأمل يصطاد الفرسان بهدف في الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لهلال الأبيض في الدوري الممتاز
 • مصطفى النقر يتولى منصبه كمدرب مساعد للبلجيكي باتريك بالهلال
 • مصطفي النقر: باتريك سعيد بتعيني وانا جيت عشان اخدم الهلال والهدف التتويج الافريقي
 • الزنزباري يحدد السبت 28 فبراير الجاري لجولة الاياب امام الهلال
 • مساوي : قادرون على العبور كي أم كي في زنزبار
 • صبحي : الهلال “تعبان..ما نغش نفسنا ساي”
 • شباب الهلال يكسب التحرير بهدف طارق نادر
 • ثنائي الهلال "محمد عبدالرحمن وفداسي" يقترب من العودة للملاعب
 • طي أزمة بث الدوري بتوقيع عقد بين التلفزيون واتحاد الكرة
 • رئيس القطاع الإقتصادي بالهيئة يبشر الجماهير بوصول معدات حديثة لنقل الدوري الممتاز
 • ياسر يوسف : تعاون الأطراف المعنية لعب دوراً كبيراً لتوقيع العقد
 • عبدالماجد هارون : العقد بين الإتحاد والتلفزون إستوفي كل المتطلبات
 • تعديل المسار وتعزيز الإنتصار شعار 6 أندية بالدوري السوداني اليوم
 • النسور وأهلي مدني يتعادلان سلبياً في الدوري الممتاز
 • الأمل عطبرة يصطاد الاهلي الخرطوم بهدف في الدوري الممتاز
 • المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته بعد العودة من تنزانيا
 • مجدي كَسَلَا يستقيل من تدريب هلال كادقلي
 • مجدي كسلا: استقلت بسبب مرض طفلي ما يجبرني على البقاء بجانبه في الخرطوم
 • البلدوزر يغيب عن لقاء الرابطة وهلال كادوقلي
 • ديناموز الزامبي يحدد مطلع مارس لإياب الخرطوم
 • المريخ يصحح أخطاء مواجهة عزام قبل لقاء الفاشر
 • مدرب المريخ: قادرون على الإطاحة بعزام من أبطال أفريقيا
 • اجتماع عاصف لمجلس المريخ اليوم لمناقشة الخسارة أمام عزام
 • التحالف المريخي يعلن دعمه للفريق والاجهزة الفنية والمؤازرة الجماهيرية لحسم معركة عزام الافريقية
 • جمال أبوعنجة: على غارزيتو إعادة ضفر ومالك لدفاع المريخ
 • الخبراء يشرحون حال القمة بومجان : باتريك شجاع 
 • عطا المنان: هذه أسباب خسارة المريخ والهلال بحاجة للمزيد من العمل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الاضافة الثرة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الاضافة الثرة





الله يبارك فيك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: على جعفر متميز وسيحمله الجمهور على الاعناق بعد الاياب

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 قال مدرب المريخ غارزيتو بان المدافع  على جعفر مميز والاخطاء في كرة القدم شيء طبيعي وان الخطأ الذي وقع فيه غير  مقصود وان الذين انتقدوه سيحملونه على الاعناق عقب مباراة الفريق امام  عزام التنزاني في مباراة الاياب و وقال بان الاندية التنزانية تطورت كثيرا  وان ناديه اضاع نصر محقق لسوء الطالع و الذي لن يلازمهم كثيرا و سيحققون  الفوز و التأهل لدور الـــ(32) و ناشد انصار المريخ بالوقوف خلف اللاعبين  بقوة حتى النصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب عزام اموجو: اتوقع حسم مباراة المريخ بضربات الترجيح

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال مدرب عزام التنزاني جوزيف اموجو  بانه يتوقع ان تنتهي مباراة الخرطوم بين فريقه و المريخ بالضربات الترجيحية  مشيرا الى ان المريخ لن يحسم المواجهة داخل و قال بان فريقه لن يخسر  بثلاثية كما يتوقع انصار المريخ مؤكدا بانه يسعي من اجل الفوز على المريخ و  الوصول لشباك الاحمر وتعقيد حساباته ..
الصدي 
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ (ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ 2

 ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺁﻟﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ٢٠
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺸﺮﻓﻪ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
 ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﺳﻢ ( ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ٢ ) ﻭﺳﺘﺒﺚ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﻋﺮﺑﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺑﺚ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﻑ
 ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺑﺪﻗﺔ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻫﻴﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻬﺞ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ
 ( ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻭﻋﺰﺍ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻟﺘﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ



اولا مشكورين يا صفوه .....
ثانيا اذا نقلتوها بالمينوس ولا غيرو طالما التصوير هو نفس التصوير المتخلف يبقى مافى فايده !!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة قوون ..الامين العام لعزام ينفي تقديمهم شكوي ضد المريخ - قادرون على الفوز بالخرطوم


 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 نفي الامين العام لنادي عزام التنزاني  في حواره مع صحيفة قوون تقديمهم شكوى ضد المريخ في عدم قانونية اللاعب بكري  المدينة وقال بان قضية اللاعب شأنا داخليا لا دخل لنا فيه و كل ما اشيع  حديث عار من الصحة ولا علاقة له بالحقيقة مطلقا وقال بان ناديه قطع نصف  مشوار الترقي لدور الــ(32) وقادر على تكرار الفوز على المريخ بالخرطوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدافع المريخ على جعفر يعتذر للجماهير 

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 بعث مدافع المريخ في تعميم اعلامي  باعتذار لجماهير المريخ واكد اللاعب حزنه العميق لخسارة المريخ بسببه وقال  بانه لن يهدأ له بال الا بتأهل المريخ على حساب عزام ووعد انصار المريخ  بالاجتهاد اكثر في مباراة الاياب مع زملائه اللاعبين حتى تعود الابتسامة  لجماهير المريخ التي ظلت تقف بجانبنا في احلك الظروف و نحن في حاجة ماسة  لها ليلة السبت حتى نعبر عزام عن جدارة ونهديها النصر .
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غارزيتو: على جعفر متميز وسيحمله الجمهور على الاعناق بعد الاياب

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 قال مدرب المريخ غارزيتو بان المدافع  على جعفر مميز والاخطاء في كرة القدم شيء طبيعي وان الخطأ الذي وقع فيه غير  مقصود وان الذين انتقدوه سيحملونه على الاعناق عقب مباراة الفريق امام  عزام التنزاني في مباراة الاياب و وقال بان الاندية التنزانية تطورت كثيرا  وان ناديه اضاع نصر محقق لسوء الطالع و الذي لن يلازمهم كثيرا و سيحققون  الفوز و التأهل لدور الـــ(32) و ناشد انصار المريخ بالوقوف خلف اللاعبين  بقوة حتى النصر



يعنى ح يلعب المباراه الجايه ؟؟!!! الله يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يصحح أخطاء مواجهة عزام قبل لقاء الفاشر
 



عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ أمس،  لأداء تدريباته الإعدادية اليومية بحضور ومشاركة جميع اللاعبين حتى الذين  تم استبعادهم من رحلة دار السلام بقيادة المصري أيمن سعيد والمدافع الدولي  أحمد عبد اللـه ضفر وعبده جابر.وأشرف على 
المران المدير الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو ومساعديه محسن سيد وأنطونيو ، استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ الفاشر بعد  غد في ختام مباريات الجولة الخامسة للدوري الممتاز على ملعبه بأم درمان،  وهي المباراة التي يعتبرها الجهاز الفني فرصة مثالية لاسترجاع الروح  القتالية للنجوم بعد الخسارة الأخيرة في ذهاب الدور الأول لدوري أبطال  أفريقيا بدار السلام أمام عزام بهدفين نظيفين.
وسيركز الجهاز الفني على إيجاد معالجات سريعة للأخطاء القاتلة التي ارتكبها  الفريق على مستوى الدفاع والهجوم في المباراة الإفريقية بدار السلام.
وتقرر أن ينتظم جميع اللاعبين في معسكرهم المغلق بفندق برادايس بالخرطوم  حتى موعد جولة الإياب أمام عزام نهاية الشهر الحالي، وسط إجراءات إدارية  صارمة تحت إشراف رئيس القطاع ومدير الكرة عادل أبو جريشة الذي أعلن عن  عودته إلى الخرطوم قادماً من العاصمة الأثيوبية مساء غد.
من جهة أخري، يعقد مجلس إدارة المريخ اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي اجتماعاً  برئاسة جمال الوالي رئيس النادي والذي يتوقع عودته إلي البلاد خلال الساعات  القادمة لمناقشة تداعيات الرحلة الأخيرة لتنزانيا والتقرير الفني والإداري  الخاص بالبعثة.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الله على العشق المريخ مكشور ابو حميد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

رسالة دار السلام :حوار : محمد عوض  تصوير : محمددفع الله


في إطار سعيها لتمليك القارئ الحقائق اجرت (قوون) امس حوارا مطولا بدار  السلام مع الامين العام لنادى عزام التنزانى السيد سعد كاويمباو بمكتبه حول  مباراة الفريق الاخيرة امام المريخ وما صاحبها من تداعيات وحول ماأثير من  جدل بتقديمهم لشكوى فى مشاركة اللاعب بكرى عبدالقادر (المدينه) بالاضافة  للتداول حول ما اثارته الصحف التنزانية الصادرة صباح امس و التى قالت ان  المريخ يسلك طرقا ملتوية ، وعن إتفاقهم مع اللاعب المالى مامادو تراورى لكى  ينضم لنادى عزام وغيرها من الاسئلة والاستفهامات والكثير المثير الذي  تطالعونه عبر ثنايا هذا الحوار. 

 شعار المريخ فى مكتب الأمين العام

 لاحظت (قوون) شعار المريخ فى مكتب  الامين العام للنادى الذى قام بانزاله والتقط صورة تذكارية له مع الصحيفة  وشكر صحيفة (قوون) على هذا الحوار واكد على انها صحيفة متميزة وسمعتها سبقت  الجميع لتنزانيا .

 حضر بالفعل وشاهد المباراة
إتفاقنا مع سونغ بعد المباراة القادمة أمام المريخ

 قال سعد كاويمبا ان المدرب سونغ  شاهد المباراة وذلك للتعرف على لاعبى الفريق قبل ان يمضى العقد مع النادى ،  وانه سيوقع العقد اذا ما اتفق معنا الاتفاق النهائى بعد مباراة الاياب  بالخرطوم 

 اكد الامين العام لنادي عزام على ان  بعثة ناديه ستصل يوم الثلاثاء القادم للعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم لاداء  مباراة الاياب يوم السبت الموافق الثامن والعشرين من قبراير القادم امام  المريخ وقال ان هذه المباراة تعد الاهم بالنسبة لنا فى هذه المرحلة .

 إنتقد تمرير قضية المدينة لناديه
فى تنزانيا لاتوجد مثل هذه الحساسيات ولكن فى السودان تهتمون كثيراً بهذه الأشياء

 سعيد كاويمبا انتقد حالة الندية  الشديدة بين الهلال والمريخ بالسودان وقال" فى تنزانيا لاتوجد مثل هذه  الحساسيات بين الاندية واضاف " ان كنا نعرف لاعبا غير قانونيا يشارك مع  نادى الشباب فى مباراته امام بطل بتسوانا لن نخطر ادارة النادى البتسوانى  بذلك فنحن نريد ان تتقدم انديتنا فى البطولات الافريقية ونسعى لحمل اى منها  لكاس الاندية او الكنفدرالية ولكن فى السودان تهتمون بهذه الاشياء كثيرا  مع ان الفريقين يمثلان الوطن ، نعم توجد حساسيات بين مشجعى الاندية بعد  الانتصار والهزيمة وحتى فى مباراتنا مع المريخ قام عدد كبير من المشجعين  الذين ينتمون لنادى الشباب بتشجيع المريخ كثيرا ولكن على مستوى الادارات  لاتوجد مثل هذه الاشياء ، فالكل على قلب رجل واحد من اجل تقدم الاندية  التنزانية فى البطولات التى ينظمها الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم .

 سنأكل سمك النيل بعد التأهل

 الامين العام اكد على انهم اذا  تأهلوا للمباراة القادمة سيأكلون سمك النيل اللذيذ مثل البلطى الذى يعد من  الاسماك الرائعة جدا ويحبها الكثير من الاجانب حيث لى صديق اجنبى قال ان  الذ الاسماك هو سمك البلطى فى نهر النيل بالسودان .

 وصفه بالأميز إفريقيا
كاويمبا : سعينا خلف التونسى ولكن

 وقال انهم بالفعل قاموا بمفاوضة معد  التأهيل البدنى احمد العابد الاأنه رفض وقال بالحرف الواحد انه احب المريخ  والسودان ولايمكن ان يترك الفريق فى هذه المرحلة التى تتطلب مجهودا كبيرا  من قبل الكل ، وللحقيقة اننا احترمناه كثيرا ، وقد رشحه لنا بعض المعدين فى  تونس واكدوا انه الاميز حاليا فى القارة الافريقية .

 قدمنا حافز الإنتصار للاعبين بعد المباراة

 الامين العام اكد على انهم قاموا  بتسليم اللاعبين حوافزهم بعد المباراة مباشرة ، حيث اوفى كل اللاعبين بما  قالوه بعد التدريب الختامى فى انهم سينتصرون على المريخ النادى الافريقى  الكبير، وسينالون حافزا كبيرا اذا تأهلوا للمرحلة المقبلة من البطولة ، وان  خرجنا من البطولة فهذه كرة القدم يوم لك ويوم عليك .

 أكد أنه حرم مهاجمي المريخ من التسجيل
باسكال لاعب ممتاز ومثابر

 قال الامين العام لنادى عزام  التنزانى ان لاعب المريخ السابق وعزام الحالى باسكال واوا من اللاعبين  الذين يعتمد عليهم المدرب كثيرا فى المباريات القوية فى الدورى المحلى  والبطولة الافريقية حيث كان ابرز اللاعبين فى المباراة امام المريخ ولعب  بتميزشديد فى قلب الدفاع وحرم مهاجمى المريخ من عدد من الفرص التى كانت  سانحة للتسجيل واعتبره من اكثر اللاعبين المحترفين من حيث المثابرة ويسعى  للاحتراف فى احد الدوريات الاوربية .

 سنؤدى مباراتين في الدوري المحلي قبل الذهاب للخرطوم

 سألنا السيد سعيد عن استعداداتهم  للقاء الاياب وما اذا كان الفريق سيخوض مباريات اعدادية فرد وقال انهم لن  يلعبوا مباراة ودية بل انهم سيؤدون مباراتين فى الدورى المحلى التنزانى  وبعدها سيغادرون للخرطوم لاداء مباراة الذهاب ، حيث ستكونا اعدادا لنا قبل  جولة الاياب بالخرطوم .

 ناديه ينتهج نظاما أوربيا فى الإدارة
سنصدر قريبا لاعبين جيدين لكل الاندية التى ترغب في ذلك

 وعن النهج الذى يتبعه النادى قال  انهم دائما ماينتهجون نهجا ونظاما اوربيا فى الادارة حيث توجد لوائح لكل من  ينتمى للنادى من الجهاز الفنى وحتى اصغر لاعب فى المراحل السنية فلدينا  حتى الآن اكثر من ستمائة لاعب بالاكاديمية من عمر 12 سنة وحتى تسعة عشر  عاما وكلهم يشرف عليهم خبراء فى هذا المجال وفى القريب سنصدر اللاعبين لكل  الاندية التى تريد لاعبين جيدين وهذا نهج صحيح فى عالم كرة القدم مثل  الاندية الكبرى فى العالم مثل برشلونة وريال مدريد وارسنال ، وهنا فى  القارة الافريقية مثل اكاديمية اسيك ابيدجان التى تعد من افضل الاكاديميات  فى العالم واسهمت فى اعداد اللاعبين العاجيين كثيرا وتقديمهم بشكل جيد  للاندية العالمية .

 لن نفاوض تراورى حاليا

 عن المهاجم مامادو تراورى وما اذا  كان عزام بالفعل يرغب في مفاوضته حاليا قال " تراورى من اللاعبين المتميزين  للغاية الا انه لم يكن جيدا فى المباراة لاسباب غيابه الكثير مع منتخب  بلاده فى نهائيات كاس الامم الافريقية التى اقيمت فى غينيا الاستوائية ،  على الرغم من انه لم يشارك وهذا اثر عليه كثيرا ، وتوفرت لدينا المعلومة عن  ان اللاعب جاء قبل يومين من السفر لتنزانيا وادى مباراة ودية مع المريخ مع  احد اندية الدرجة الاولى ، وهو الآن مع المريخ وليس لنا الحق فى مفاوضته  حيث لدينا لاعبين جيدين حاليا فى الفريق .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لجنة الإستئنافات : إخترنا التحكيمية في أموال المدينة وما زلنا في انتظار الهلال

أكد الأستاذ عوض أحمد طه عضو لجنة  الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني على أن الهلال هو المتسبب في عدم  الحسم النهائي في قضية اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر، فيما يخص المشاكل المالية ,  وفي تصريحات خص بها ( قوون ) قال الأستاذ عوض أحمد طه: إن لجنة الاستئنافات  حددت حل القضية بين نادي الهلال واللاعب عبر لجنة التحكيم وطلبت من  الطرفين تحديد ممثلين لهما ولكن لا الهلال ولا اللاعب قدما ممثلاً للجنة  لذلك فإن القضية المالية بينهما لم تغلق حتى الآن , أما بخصوص القضية بصحة  تسجيل اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر في المريخ فقد أقرت اللجنة بذلك وقرارها  نهائي، ومن حق الهلال أن يستأنف للكاس أو الفيفا . 

الجدير بالذكر أن ( قوون ) كانت قد  أكدت عدم استئناف الهلال لقرار لجنة الاستئنافات للكاس كما ذكرت بعض الصحف.  وتؤكد ( قوون ) مرة أخرى بأن الهلال لم يخط أي خطوة في موضوع اللاعب بكري  المدينة حتى الآن .

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوريين يا صفوه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ ل"": قادرون على الإطاحة بعزام من أبطال أفريقيا



جدد محسن سيد ، المدرب العام لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ السوداني ، ثقة  الإدارة الفنية في اللاعبين الذين تعهدوا بتصحيح الأخطاء وتعويض خسارة  الذهاب امام عزام في لقاء العودة بالخرطوم.

قال محسن سيد في تصريح ل ""  إن فريقه أهدر في مباراة الذهاب امام عزام التنزاني والتي خسرها المريخ  بهدفين نظيفين جملة من الفرص والأهداف المحققة لسوء الحظ ورعونة المهاجمين.

وأشار  إلي ان أداء الفريق اهتز نسبياً بعد هدف عزام المبكر في الشوط الأول  ،ولكنه عاد وقال:" رغم الهدف المبكر نجحنا بعد ذلك في العودة لأجواء  المقابلة واستطاع الأحمر أن يصل إلى دفاع الفريق التنزاني مرات كثيرة وهي  سوانح تكفي لخروجنا منتصرين لا مهزومين".

وأضاف" المريخ مازال  وسيظل في قلب المنافسة لان بطاقة التأهل ستظل حاضرة في الميدان الأمر الذي  يدفعنا للإيمان بحظوظنا وسنقاتل من أجل التعويض ولن نرمي المنديل أبداً  وسنبذل كل الجهود الممكنة لتجهيز الفريق بالصورة التي تمكنه من تخطي هذه  العقبة" .

واعترف سيد بأن عزام ليس الفريق الذي يستطيع الإطاحة  بالمريخ في ظل الفوارق الفنية بين الناديين مناشداً الجماهير الوفية بضرورة  تجاوز ما حدث بدار السلام والانصراف لشحذ همم اللاعبين ومدهم بالجرعات  المعنوية المطلوبة حتى يحققوا الانتصار ويعبروا بجدارة إلى الدور القادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ (ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ..ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ 2

ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺁﻟﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ  مﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ٢٠ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺸﺮﻓﻪ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﺳﻢ ( ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ٢ ) ﻭﺳﺘﺒﺚ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﻋﺮﺑﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺑﺚ 
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺑﺪﻗﺔ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﻫﻴﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ  ﺳﻮﻑ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻬﺞ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ ( ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﻮﺱ ) ﻭﻋﺰﺍ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻟﺘﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يبحث عن تجربة قوية قبل إياب البطولة الأفريقية

 
 حافظ محمد أحمد
  يؤدي فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مساء  اليوم مرانه الأساسي لمباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر بعد غد بالقلعة الحمراء  لحساب الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وسيختتم الأحمر تحضيراته  للمباراة بمران مساء غد على ملعبه، ويأمل المريخ مواصلة انتصاراته في  الدوري والتمسك بالصدارة قبل أن يؤدي مباراته أمام عزام في إياب تمهيدي  الأبطال، ويتوقع محبو الناجي تجاوز الخسارة أمام التنزاني والعبور الآمن  للدور المقبل وتفادي معضلة الخروج المبكر.
 وسيكون الجهاز الفني للمريخ مجبرا على أداء تجربة قوية قبل مباراة عزام كون الفريق سيكون في الراحة عقب مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر.
 وربما يكون أيمن سعيد حاضرا في مباراة  السلاطين حال تعافى بالكامل، وكان اللاعب خضع لجلسات علاج طبيعي في الفترة  الماضية التي غاب عنها بالكامل، وسيستعيد الأحمر جهود تراوري الذي غاب عن  مباريات الدوري ولم يشارك الفترة الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في أول مران بعد العودة من دار السلام.. المريخ يتدرب باستاده والجماهير تساند اللاعبين وتطالب بالثأر

 
 امدرمان ـ وائل السر 

 عاد المريخ عصر أمس إلى التدريبات  باستاده بعد أن عادت بعثة فريق كرة القدم من العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام  حيث أدى الفريق أولى مبارياته في دوري الأبطال أمام عزام التنزاني وقبل  الخسارة بهدفين دون رد، وبرغم أن هذا التدريب هو الأول للفريق الا أن  الجماهير نجحت في امتصاص الصدمة واستقبلت اللاعبين بشكل جيد وطالبتهم  بضرورة الثأر ورد الاعتبار في جولة الاياب وهتفت كثيراً لأيمن سعيد وأحمد  ضفر وطالبت بعودتهما لتشكيلة الفريق حتى تعود الروح القتالية للمريخ،  وأسهمت المساندة الجماهيرية المقدرة في أداء الفريق لتدريبه بصورة مميزة.
 شارك في التدريب 26 لاعباً وحرص المصري  أيمن سعيد على الخضوع لتمارين تأهيل ولياقة بالعلامات وبعد ذلك حاضر  الفرنسي غارزيتو اللاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة تناسي ما حدث في دار السلام  والتركيز جيداً في التدريبات التي سيخضع لها اللاعبين لمعالجة كل السلبيات  التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الذهاب وشدد على أهمية التعامل بدرجة عالية من  التركيز مع الفرص المتاحة أمام المرمى ورأى غارزيتو أن مهمة المريخ لن  تكون صعبة اذا أحسن اللاعبون التعامل مع الفرص المتاحة لهم.
 تركيز على التهديف 
 قسّم الفرنسي اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين  وأخضعهم لتمارين تسديد في المرمى بالقدمين اليمنى واليسرى وتمارين على  التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء لفترة ليست بالقصيرة ووضح أن غارزيتو  يرغب من خلال هذه التدريبات في وضع حد لظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة التي لعبت  دوراً كبيراً في خروج المريخ مهزوماً أمام عزام برغم الفرص العديدة التي  صنعها المريخ دون أن يفلح في الاستفادة منها، وبعدها قسّم غارزيتو اللاعبين  لثلاث مجموعات تلعب بخروج المهزوم بحيث تبقى مجموعة في الانتظار وطالب في  هذه التقسيمة بضرورة الاعتماد على التسديد القوي من خارج المرمى والتعامل  مع حالات الانفراد التام بالمرمى وأشعل العائد بقوة بخيت خميس المران  بالتسديد القوي كذلك نجح تراوري في التعامل مع كل الفرص بصورة مميزة وكذا  الحال لعبده جابر وراجي عبد العاطي.
 عودة قوية لأيمن سعيد 
 شهدت التقسيمة عودة المصري أيمن سعيد  للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية حيث اجتهد أيمن كثيراً حتى يقنع المدير  الفني بأنه أصبح في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية  وبالتالي سيصبح أيمن سعيد ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني في مباراة السلاطين،  وبرغم المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب بخيت خميس الا أن الجهاز الفني لن  يتعجل الدفع به وسيتيح له المزيد من الفرص للمشاركة في التدريبات حتى يطمئن  على سلامته وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يعود للمشاركة في المباريات وِفق تدرج سلِس  حتى لا يعود إلى مربع الإصابة مجدداً.
 مران صباحي ومعسكر مغلق حتى مباراة عزام 
 يوالي المريخ تحضيراته ويتدرب الفريق  في التاسعة من صباح اليوم باستاده وعقب المران الرئيسي الخميس سينتظم  اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق بفندق بردايس وسيتواصل هذا المعسكر حتى موعد مباراة  الاياب أمام عزام التنزاني حيث فضّل الجهاز الفني المعسكر المقفول حتى  يتمكن من تنفيذ برنامجه الخاص لتلك المباراة المصيرية بأعلى درجة ممكنة من  التركيز.
 استقبال خاص لضفر وأيمن ومساندة جماهيرية للاعبين 
 برغم المخاوف من ردة الفعل الجماهيرية  المتوقعة بسبب الخسارة المحزنة أمام عزام التنزاني الا أن جماهير المريخ  تسامت فوق أحزانها وأحسنت استقبال اللاعبين وطالبتهم بتناسي ما حدث في دار  السلام والتركيز على جولة الاياب في القلعة الحمراء من أجل الثأر ورد  الاعتبار لأن المريخ لم يودّع المنافسة بعد وحُظيّ الثنائي أحمد ضفر وأيمن  سعيد باستقبال خاص من الجماهير الحمراء التي شدّدت على ضرورة الاستفادة من  خدمات الثنائي في مباراة عزام حتى يسهمان في عودة الروح القتالية للفرقة  الحمراء وشجعت الجماهير اللاعب علي جعفر وطالبته بضرورة تجاوز الخطأ الذي  وقع فيه في مباراة عزام وظلت الجماهير تهتف للاعبين لفترة وتطالب بضرورة  الثأر من عزام، وحُظي المران بحضور إداري تقدمه الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد  عثمان نائب الرئيس والدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس الإدارة والدكتور  مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي للنادي والمهندس ناصر محي الدين من القطاع  الرياضي.
 غارزيتو يساعد تراوري على العودة القوية 
 برغم أن الفرنسي غارزيتو كان في قمة  الاستياء من المستوى المتواضع الذي قدمه تراوري في مباراة عزام وأهدر به  مجهودات زملائه بعد أن أهدر من الأهداف ما يكفي لتأهل المريخ لكن غارزيتو  الذي يعرف قدرات تراوري جيداً بعد أن قدمه للدوري السوداني عبر بوابة نادي  الهلال يعلم جيداً أن تراوري الحل الأمثل المتاح أمامه لإنهاء ظاهرة ضياع  الفرص السهلة أمام المرمى وبالتالي سعى غارزيتو لمساعدة تراوري حتى يصل إلى  الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية الفنية ليعوّض فترة توقفه عن اللعب التنافسي  مع المنتخب المالي وفترة توقفه عن التدريبات بعد نهاية مشوار منتخب بلاده  في أمم أفريقيا ويتوقع أن يدفع غارزيتو بتراوري منذ البداية في مباراة  الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري حتى يطمئن أكثر على قدرة النجم المالي على  استعادة ذاكرة التهديف والمساهمة في تأهل الفريق للمرحلة المقبلة من دوري  الأبطال.َ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر:. مُتأزم نفسياً وأشعر بالذنب لأنني تسببت في خسارة المريخ

تقدم  علي جعفر متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء عبر الصدى باعتذاره الشديد لجماهير  المريخ على الخطأ غير المقصود الذي وقع فيه في مباراة عزام التنزاني وتسبب  في اهتزاز الشباك الحمراء بالهدف الأول وقال إنه يعتذر بشدة لجماهير المريخ  على هذا الخطأ الكبير الذي جعله يحاسب نفسه ألف مرة ويشعر بمرارة لا مثيل  لها ويطارده الاحساس بالذنب لأن ذلك الخطأ تسبب في اهتزاز الشباك الحمراء  وأبان جعفر أنه حرص على تقديم اعتذاره لزملائه على الخطأ الذي وقع فيه عقب  نهاية المباراة فلم يجد منهم الا كل مساندة تماماً مثلما فعلت معه جماهير  المريخ في تدريب الفريق أمس, وعبّر علي جعفر عن أسفه العميق للخطأ غير  المقصود الذي وقع فيه في مباراة المريخ أمام عزام التنزاني وتسبب في  استقبال الشباك الحمراء للهدف الأول وقال إنه بالتأكيد لم يقصد أن يتسبب في  اهتزاز شباك فريقه لأنه لا يوجد لاعب كرة قدم يدخل الملعب من أجل هزيمة  فريقه وأضاف: ما حدث مني في مباراة عزام كان خطأً غير مقصود ونتج بسبب  انشغالي الشديد بهذه المباراة بالتحديد لأنني أعلم ماذا تعني ولعل هذا ما  جعلني أعاني من ضغط نفسي كبير تسبّب في أن أقع في بعض الأخطاء للأسف من  بينها الخطأ الذي أدى لاهتزاز شباك المريخ بالهدف الأول, وتقدم علي جعفر  بجزيل شكره وتقديره لجماهير المريخ التي قابلها أمس بالقلعة الحمراء في أول  تدريب للفريق بعد العودة من تنزانيا وأضاف: رغم مرارة الهزيمة التي تعرضنا  لها وبرغم الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه لكني وجدت استقبالاً رائعاً من جماهير  المريخ التي طالبتني بتناسي ما حدث في جولة الذهاب والعمل على التعويض مع  زملائي في جولة الاياب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرفع التمام ويعسكر مبكرا لمباراة  عزام

رفع  المريخ مبكرا تمام مباراته المصيرية امام عزام ومن خلال تدريبات مكثفة  قررها الاطار الفني وسيدخل  الفريق لمعسكر مغلق بفندق بردايس عقب المران  الرئيسي الخميس   علي ان يتواصل حتى موعد مباراة الاياب أمام عزام التنزاني  حيث فضّل الجهاز الفني المعسكر المقفول حتى يتمكن من تنفيذ برنامجه الخاص  لتلك المباراة المصيرية بأعلى درجة ممكنة من التركيز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الشورى المريخي يؤكد أهمية دور الجماهير في معركة الثأر أمام عزام


عقد  مجلس الشورى المريخي اجتماعاً مطولاً بكامل هيئته برئاسة السيد محمد الياس  محجوب رئيس المجلس، وناقش المجلس في اجتماعه العديد من الموضوعات المهمة  وفي مقدمتها الهزيمة التي تعرض لها فريق كرة القدم في بداية مشواره  الأفريقي أمام عزام التنزاني وقرر المجلس إصدار بيان شامل يتحدث فيه  لجماهير المريخ عن مباراة الاياب التي تنتظر الفرقة الحمراء بالخرطوم  والدور الكبير الذي يمكن أن تلعبه الجماهير في إلهاب حماس اللاعبين ودفعهم  للثأر ورد الاعتبار والتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة، وقرر مجلس الشورى أن يكون  أكثر قُرباً من جماهير النادي في هذه المرحلة المقبلة وسيجتمع مع رؤساء  الروابط المختلفة بغرض استنفار الجماهير من أجل وقفة قوية وصلبة خلف فريق  كرة القدم في جولة الحسم أمام عزام التنزاني، وكذلك قرر مجلس الشورى أخذ  الاذن من مجلس الإدارة لزيارة معسكر فريق كرة القدم من أجل رفع معنويات  اللاعبين وحثهم على ضرورة تقديم أفضل ماعندهم واللعب بروح قتالية من أجل رد  الاعتبار وتحقيق الفوز على عزام بما يكفي للتأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة وشدد  مجلس الشورى على أهمية تضافر الجهود في هذه المرحلة المهمة من تاريخ  المريخ من أجل رفع معنويات اللاعبين واستنفار الجماهير وتهيئة الأجواء  المناسبة لفريق كرة القدم حتى يستعد بصورة مميزة للمباراة المصيرية التي  تنتظره أمام عزام.

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مدرب المريخ ل"": قادرون على الإطاحة بعزام من أبطال أفريقيا





جدد محسن سيد ، المدرب العام لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ السوداني ، ثقة الإدارة الفنية في اللاعبين الذين تعهدوا بتصحيح الأخطاء وتعويض خسارة الذهاب امام عزام في لقاء العودة بالخرطوم.

قال محسن سيد في تصريح ل "" إن فريقه أهدر في مباراة الذهاب امام عزام التنزاني والتي خسرها المريخ بهدفين نظيفين جملة من الفرص والأهداف المحققة لسوء الحظ ورعونة المهاجمين.

وأشار إلي ان أداء الفريق اهتز نسبياً بعد هدف عزام المبكر في الشوط الأول ،ولكنه عاد وقال:" رغم الهدف المبكر نجحنا بعد ذلك في العودة لأجواء المقابلة واستطاع الأحمر أن يصل إلى دفاع الفريق التنزاني مرات كثيرة وهي سوانح تكفي لخروجنا منتصرين لا مهزومين".

وأضاف" المريخ مازال وسيظل في قلب المنافسة لان بطاقة التأهل ستظل حاضرة في الميدان الأمر الذي يدفعنا للإيمان بحظوظنا وسنقاتل من أجل التعويض ولن نرمي المنديل أبداً وسنبذل كل الجهود الممكنة لتجهيز الفريق بالصورة التي تمكنه من تخطي هذه العقبة" .

واعترف سيد بأن عزام ليس الفريق الذي يستطيع الإطاحة بالمريخ في ظل الفوارق الفنية بين الناديين مناشداً الجماهير الوفية بضرورة تجاوز ما حدث بدار السلام والانصراف لشحذ همم اللاعبين ومدهم بالجرعات المعنوية المطلوبة حتى يحققوا الانتصار ويعبروا بجدارة إلى الدور القادم.




الثرثرة لاتفيد .. الوقت للعمل لا مجال للحديث .. عاوزين بيان بالعمل فى الميدان [ الميدان يا حميدان ] .. واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم .. واقضوا حوائجكم بالسر والكتمان .. التصريحات والثرثرة ما حبابه هذا وقت الجد والعمل أتركوا التصريحات الصحفية لوقت قادم هذا وقت تتمايز فيه الصفوف وقت فيه الزعيم يكون او لا يكون .. اربطوا الأحزمه وشدوا القّده وشمروا السواعد ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب عزام التنزاني يخشى تكرار سيناريو ركلات الترجيح أمام المريخ

امتدح  جوزيف أوموق المدير الفني لعزام في تصريحات جديد للصحافة التنزانية الدور  الكبير الذي لعبه ديدي كافومبانقو والبديل جون بوكو في تسجيل هدفين في شباك  المريخ مشيراً إلى أن هذا الثنائي لعب دوراً كبيراً في قيادة الفريق  لتحقيق انتصار مهم على المريخ من شأنه أن يساعد عزام كثيراً على خطف بطاقة  الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة على حساب المريخ وأضاف: المشكلة الأكبر التي عانى  منها فريقي في المباراة تمثلت في البطء الشديد في قيادة الهجمة وإن تطور  مستوى الفريق في ترجمة الفرص المتاحة لأهداف حيث أصبح الفريق يسجل بمعدل  تهديفي جيد ويكفي أننا سجلنا في آخر مباراة لنا في الدوري قبل مواجهة  المريخ خمسة أهداف الأمر الذي جعل فريقي ينجح في الوصول إلى شباك المريخ  مرتين، وأقر أوموق بصعوبة المهمة التي تنتظره في جولة الاياب نظراً لرغبة  النادي السوداني في التعويض والتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة مؤكداً أنه سيعمل على  تجهيز فريقه بصورة جيدة لمباراة الاياب في الخرطوم وتوقّع أن يقاتل المريخ  بإصرار من أجل تسجيل هدفين من أجل جر المباراة لركلات الترجيح حتى يستفيد  من القدرات العالية لحارسه جمال سالم في التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة بعد أن  تسبب من قبل في الإطاحة بعزام من بطولة سيكافا بركلات الترجيح بفضل جمال  سالم.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب محمد سيف لك من الشكر اجزله وانت تضحي بغالي وقتك لتجمع لنا الأخبار
والشكر موصول للحبيب كسلاوي للإضافات الثرة
*

----------

